# Disney Christmas Village



## Disney*Dreamer

While in DTD, at the Disney's Day of Christmas store, I bought a Castle for the christmas village, it is the first one for me, but they also had a few more, the train station, etc.  Does anyone know, or have a list, of all of them that are available, that way I will know what to ask for when I call to order another one, and I can look on ebay for them too.


----------



## halld6479

I have the set put away for years now,plus a snow machine I got for it, I think there was three sets of figures that was with the set, (1) was a balloon merchant (2) was scrooge & mickey and minnie (3) was the family, I think there was a firehouse, a store, a front gate and a castle, darn now I have to go find it to make sure what I have. I can follow up later if no one else came help you out.


----------



## halld6479

by the way mine was by department 56


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

The one I am looking for isn't by Dept 56, it is something that Disney has come out with a few years back, and is only sold at the DTD location. at least that is what a Disney employee told me.  I saw the castle, the train station, and a few other building from main street, can't remember which ones, I think Town Hall.  The emplyoee I talked to said they were doing Casey's Corner next year.  From what she said there are 4 other building out so far, besides the Castle, which is what I bought, and was the first one put out.  The train station was the one put out this year.  I think I will try to call later and see what else they have, and then I will post a list for whoever else may be interested.  

Oh, I looked the Dept 56 pieces up on ebay, the one's posted are georgeous!  I'd love to have the balloon merchant, I will have to keep any eye out for it, no reason I can't mix and match, lol.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Well I called the mail order number and the only two they show available are the Emporium and the Train Station.  I know the store had more than that, so I have a call in to the store also, I had to leave a message.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Okay, for those intereted.  I got ahold of someone at the store.  Here is the list.

From the first issued to the last.
Castle
Emporium
Train Station
Cinema
City Hall
Haunted Mansion

The only ones that they have are the Castle, Emporium, Train Station and the Cinema.  She said that the City Hall and Haunted Mansion sold out quick and she wasn't sure if they would get them back in.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

I finally found two of them online.  The castle I have, and the train station that I ordered today.

http://www.laughingplacestore.com/images/products/4774L.jpg

http://www.laughingplacestore.com/images/products/3759L.jpg


----------



## edhi

Actually, Casey's Corner came out a year or two ago.  Also, there is a fire station available.  They should be coming out with something new around about now if they haven't discontinued this line.  There is a castle for both DL as well as WDW.  

It's really kind of frustrating; I too left messages with the store this week (as well as an email) but have heard nothing back.  There is no place that  I have been able to find on the net that lists these or gives advance notice of releases.  They might sell a little better if they advertised them more.  

I'm a little concerned that they might dispense with these in favor of the olewski sp?  set but those are way too expensive for me.

My village is a conglomeration of these pieces as well as the old Dept. 56 pieces.  I also include a monorail and a train in my set up.


----------



## edhi

I may have been incorrect about Casey's Corner.  Perhaps I was referring to Carnation House?  It's the one with Goofy.  There is one out on Ebay right now.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

edhi said:


> I may have been incorrect about Casey's Corner.  Perhaps I was referring to Carnation House?  It's the one with Goofy.  There is one out on Ebay right now.



The one's I am referring to don't have any characters.  But they did tell me that Casey's Corner would be the next one out.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

I actually just spoke to an employee at the store today at the Day's of Christmas and she said that the Castle, Emporium, Town Hall, Trian Station, and the Cinema have all just been retired.  She still had the Emorium, Train station, cinema and the castle.  I went ahead and ordered the emporium and the cinema, I already have the castle, and the train station is on it's way where I ordered it a while back.

The only thing that hasn't been retired is the Haunted Mansion, but they are out of them right now.


----------



## doombuggy

We have not had Casey's Corner for quite awhile.  I beleive it has been discontinued.  We have been out of the HM since last month.  This was released in August of this year.

The Disney Village is probably available at other stores at our resort, and not just at Disney's Days of Christmas.  I have not seen these for sale off property.

Please be aware that the phone number on the business cards is for mail order.  It is manned by the person that Disney*Dreamer spoke to, but she isn't there 24 hours a day - she does get 2 days off per week.   

The HM is this year's release; last year's was the cinema and I think that one has Donald & Daisy in front.


----------



## jeannie1962

Are these the same villages that are in Magic Kingdom, I think it is the Ye Old Christmas Shop?  I have seen them and they run about $65.00 a piece.

someone told me that they are available on Disneyshopping.com closer to the holidays.  I just checked and nothing is up yet.

Would you be able to give the the # of who you were speaking to, I am also interested in building this, but the only place I know to purchase is at Magic Kingdom and I don't know when I will be back.  Would love to purchase on line if possible
Thanks
Jeannie


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

jeannie1962 said:


> Are these the same villages that are in Magic Kingdom, I think it is the Ye Old Christmas Shop?  I have seen them and they run about $65.00 a piece.
> 
> someone told me that they are available on Disneyshopping.com closer to the holidays.  I just checked and nothing is up yet.
> 
> Would you be able to give the the # of who you were speaking to, I am also interested in building this, but the only place I know to purchase is at Magic Kingdom and I don't know when I will be back.  Would love to purchase on line if possible
> Thanks
> Jeannie



You can find them on Ebay and at the laughing place, but they are over priced.  You would be better off calling either the merchandise number or the store directly, you can google for the phone number, that is how I got it, I don't have it one me right now.  But I do know that they only had a few of the cinema and the emporium left when I called, so I would say that they are either out, or close to it.

doombuggy, Was the Casey's Cornor in the same collection?  I talked to another girl that collects them, and she lead me to believe that it hasn't been released yet.  Are there any others that you know of that I haven't mentioned?  Is the haunted mansion as pretty as the others?  Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## edhi

Do you think they will be getting more Haunted Mansions?  I have one from DL from a couple of years ago but I don't think it is part of this set.  It's got the characters all over it with the bride on top.


----------



## doombuggy

I haven't worked for a couple of weeks (i was off for my birthday), but if I recall from memory, there's the castle with Tink on top, Emporium, Cinema, Firehouse, Train station, train, Casey's & HM.  There used to be a trolley, some park benches and light poles, but they have been gone since last year. 

Jeannie, these pieces are all priced at $60 each.  The smaller items were less, and I can't remember what the train cost.  it was not the type of train that went on a track, but one that sat & looked pretty - the engine & 2 cars, I think.  I don't think it's available anymore.  Your best bet is to call the merchandise number that you see printed at the top of any receipt from our resort.  

Disney*Dreamer, yes, Casey's Corner was part of the Disney Village series.  A mod on the CM board was looking for it, and I was watching out shipments for quite awhile for her, and that was late last year.  We have not received that piece back in stock in at least 1 year.  

As the HM is new this year, I would assume that we would get this back in stock:


----------



## goofy370

I just called Disney Merchandise and was told that the Haunted Mansion was discontinued. I am so upset, my mom collects these and that is the only one she is missing.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

I bought the train last week on ebay for $16 something with shipping and all.  The benches and the light polls were on there too, but they were too expensive for their size.

I am not so crazy about the HM, it looks more decorated for Halloween than Chritsmas, and since it is a Christmas village, the pumpkins just won't fit in.


----------



## SueEllen

Doombuggy--if you get more Haunted Mansion in can you let me know ASAP (either PM me or email me please)?  

These are different than the Dept. 56 pieces.  These are park exclusives (although a couple of years ago--2004 I believe--they had a few of the pieces in the Disney catalog and disneyshopping.com)  I think that 2004 was the first year they had these.

Casey's Corner was retired in 2005.
I have all of the pieces of this collection other than Casey's Corner.  (the one that has Carnation on it is the Disneyland piece and is different.)

The pieces are:

Emporium
City Hall
Firehouse
Train Station
Cinderella's Castle
Cinema
Casey's Corner

There are also some smaller pieces available (benches, light posts and something else I cannot recall.)

Sue Ellen


----------



## dagr81

Hi, first post ...I'm so glad I found this board.  I'm trying to complete this set for my wife for Christmas....if anyone knows where to find City Hall and the Cinema, please drop me a line.....and "me too" on the Haunted Mansion.

I called the shop today to order and the clerk said they may get more HM in, but were out of the Cinema -- the one my wife wants most (of course) LOL.

Also, does anyone have pictures of what these things should look like out of the box?  I've seen pics of some for sale and it seems like the character in front is missing.

If anyone has other ideas or happens onto any of these, I'd be very grateful for any help!

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Ross, 

I saw the Cinema on Ebay the other day for 79, can't remember the sellers name, but I searched Disney Christmas Village and it was down at the bottom in the list of items in Ebay stores.

I am still looking for City Hall too, with no luck.


----------



## dagr81

Disney*Dreamer,

Thanks for the heads up, that's the one!!  I'll let you know if I find City Hall.


----------



## YESMan

I also collect this one.  I'm shocked there isn't more info on the web regarding this village.

Does anyone know where I can get the Magic Kingdom Trolly that was offered last year?  By the time we got to the World it was all gone.

Also the year this came back.  In the Disney Catalog they showed a benches and garbage cans assessories.  We've got the benches, but does anyone know if the garbage cans ever got released?  If so any pictures or hitns where to get them.


----------



## doombuggy

When I worked over the weekend, I noticed that we received more of the cinema and the fire station.  Someone posted the mail order # for DDOC earlier in this thread.  Please call if you are interested.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

doombuggy said:


> When I worked over the weekend, I noticed that we received more of the cinema and the fire station.  Someone posted the mail order # for DDOC earlier in this thread.  Please call if you are interested.




Thanks for posting this, I am going to call today.  I need to check and see if something I returned arrived back okay anyway.  Thanks again!


----------



## dagr81

For those looking for the Haunted Mansion -- I called the mail order line to the store in Downtown Disney, and they have 6 of them (now 5).

Praying the Cinema on eBay is mint and still looking for the City Hall.

If anyone has a picture of what the Cinema looks like, please post or send me a pm.

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

dagr81 said:


> For those looking for the Haunted Mansion -- I called the mail order line to the store in Downtown Disney, and they have 6 of them (now 5).
> 
> Praying the Cinema on eBay is mint and still looking for the City Hall.
> 
> If anyone has a picture of what the Cinema looks like, please post or send me a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ross





Thank you both so much, I just got off the phone and ordered both of them, so now they are down to 4 Haunted Mansions.  Not sure how many firehouses, she didn't say.

I am still looking for City Hall too.

Oh, and the cinema pic on ebay is what it looks like.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Christma...oryZ1375QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

dagr81 said:


> For those looking for the Haunted Mansion -- I called the mail order line to the store in Downtown Disney, and they have 6 of them (now 5).
> 
> Praying the Cinema on eBay is mint and still looking for the City Hall.
> 
> If anyone has a picture of what the Cinema looks like, please post or send me a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ross




Did you ask at the store if they have the cinema?  She listed all they had, but I cannot remember what she said.  I know she said the trian station, the emporium, and the castle, but I cannot remember what else.


----------



## Caitsmama

This village is beautiful! But what is with the pumpkins for the HM?? I mean, mabye they put them there so you could put it out for Halloween, but it's too bad they can't be removed for the holidays.. It will look weird with the other Winter items.. LOL But, it's still a great piece!

I would love to start and get one piece, but i don't know which!! Also, deciding if i should call, or take my chances and wait til i am in DTD in a couple weeks.. ??? Do they usally have at least one or two of the pieces in  stock in the DTD store?


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Caitsmama said:


> This village is beautiful! But what is with the pumpkins for the HM?? I mean, mabye they put them there so you could put it out for Halloween, but it's too bad they can't be removed for the holidays.. It will look weird with the other Winter items.. LOL But, it's still a great piece!
> 
> I would love to start and get one piece, but i don't know which!! Also, deciding if i should call, or take my chances and wait til i am in DTD in a couple weeks.. ??? Do they usally have at least one or two of the pieces in  stock in the DTD store?




I would make sure and get what I wanted asap.  We were there in Sept, and most of the pices that were available then are retired now.  I have everything except Casey's Corner and City Hall, 2 that I wanted more than some others.  They had City Hall in Sept, I which I had got it then.  If I was buying one at a time, I would start with the castle, just because, IMO, it is the centerpiece, without it, the others don't make much sence.  Otherwise, I would get a more hard to find one first, but I wouldn't wait, I would get it now.  The Train Station and the Castle have been readily available, but, IMO, are the 2 must haves.  The Emporium is really beautiful and would be a great one to start with also.  Act while you can though, because the price is greatly inflated on Ebay.


----------



## Caitsmama

Thanks! I love the castle myself, but the train station is beautiful too!! decisions decisions!! LOL We have a little light up Castle from another brand, which is why i was thinking of maybe the train station.. But, i would love to have this castle too.. Hmmm.. mabye both???? LOL


----------



## edhi

Just called the Walt Disney World Merchandise Guest Services number and was told that the HM was on back order until January.  Oh well, at least is doesn't sound like it's been discontinued.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

For those interested, Casey's Cornor and the horse and cart are one ebay.  I'd love to have casey's cornor, but it is to pricy for me.

Edited to remove ebay links.  Sorry I didn't know that wasn't allowed.  It wasn't my auction so I didn't think anything about it.

For those interested I searched Disney Village.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

deleted


----------



## edhi

HA!  HM just showed up on Ebay for $155 plus $20 shipping.  I think I can wait until Jan.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

edhi said:


> HA!  HM just showed up on Ebay for $155 plus $20 shipping.  I think I can wait until Jan.



I actually just got mine today, and I don't like it so I am sending it back.  Maybe I should reconsider and put it on Ebay, lol.


----------



## edhi

I know people say it doesn't look very Christmasy but I get my DL HM out for Halloween and put it on my mantle until I move it to my village for Christmas.  I thought I could put the both of them up there and just not use the WDW HM for Christmas.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Well I decided to keep mine to put out for Halloween, the kids loved it.


----------



## YESMan

edhi said:


> HA!  HM just showed up on Ebay for $155 plus $20 shipping.  I think I can wait until Jan.



Who ever was selling them, had 4 of them up for auction.  Now I know why I wasn't able to buy this on my recent trip, and why mail order isn't an option.  I never understood the buy then immediately resell mentality.  It's kind of like make money at your fellow disney fans expense.  

Does any one know anything about the garbage can accesssories for this village that were in the Disney catalog a few years back?  I would love to add them to the setup, but can't find them?


----------



## doombuggy

Someone asked me about what village pieces we have currently in stock.  As of yesterday we had the castle, emporium, fire station and train station.  We did get a shipment of village pieces in yesterday.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

YESMan said:


> Who ever was selling them, had 4 of them up for auction.  Now I know why I wasn't able to buy this on my recent trip, and why mail order isn't an option.  I never understood the buy then immediately resell mentality.  It's kind of like make money at your fellow disney fans expense.
> 
> Does any one know anything about the garbage can accesssories for this village that were in the Disney catalog a few years back?  I would love to add them to the setup, but can't find them?




I totally know what you mean.  The prices are completely over inflated too.  I wish Disney would limit one per customer on the more collectible stuff.

I haven't been able to find the garbage cans anywhere, I found the benches and lamp posts on ebey, but didn't buy them.  I did buy the train on ebay because I got it for a really good price.  I saw the horse thing on there over the weekend, but it went to high for me.  I will let you know if I ever see the garbage cans, I check several times a week for new pieces.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Just wondering if anyone has the address for Disney's Days of Christmas?  I sent a package back that was the wrong order (got screwed up in the warehouse, NOT Day's Of Christmas) and they have never recieved it.  I sent it to 1780 N Lake Buena Vista Dr, and was even signed for, but Day's of Christmas didn't get it.  So when I talked to her on Friday to see if she had got it and to let her know that I got a cinema instaed of a firehouse (which I have already recieved, She is VERY fast!  I haven't even got the other one back to her yet!)  Anyway, when I talked to her Friday, she gave me an adress of 1790 N lake Buena vista.  But on the package I got today it says 1780 N Buena Vista.  So the other package I need to send back is going to the post offfice tomorrow (Would have went out today, but they are closed)  and I don't want it to get lost also.  She has been so nice about fixing things that were wrong, and I don't want her to think I am not sending things back, I want it to actually get there, so I am trying to figure out what address to send it too.  I have 3 choices that I can see.

1780 N Lake Buena Vista Dr
1780 N Buena Vista Dr
or 
1790 N Lake Buena Vista Dr

I am so confused, and short of calling her again, which is getting expensive, I would like to figure this out.  So thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## edhi

The card I've got just has a PO#.

10150 to be exact.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

For those of you looking someone has the haunted mansion for 79 something on ebay.  I searched "disney christmas village"

Whoever it is has a ton of pieces in their ebay store.  Must be someone that lives close, they have a LOT of Disney stuff.


----------



## leelee9878

Can someone tell me if there was ever a Confectionery in the Disney Christmas Village?


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Would someone mind posting pictures of some of these?? thanks!


----------



## phisigprincess

Caitsmama said:


> Thanks! I love the castle myself, but the train station is beautiful too!! decisions decisions!! LOL We have a little light up Castle from another brand, which is why i was thinking of maybe the train station.. But, i would love to have this castle too.. Hmmm.. mabye both???? LOL




Do what we did - we bought both.  We couldn't decide either.


----------



## edhi

leelee9878 said:


> Can someone tell me if there was ever a Confectionery in the Disney Christmas Village?



To my knowledge, there was not a Confectionery.


----------



## edhi

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Would someone mind posting pictures of some of these?? thanks!



I would be happy to post pics of all of them . . . if you can wait until I get my Christmas Decorations out!

Won't be long now.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have a question about the Haunted Mansion, it does not look really Christmassy?  Doe sit have the little light up wreaths?  I have a Haunted Mansion from 5-6 years ago, from the catalog, that looks alot like this one.  Not exactly though.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

PatMcDuck said:


> I have a question about the Haunted Mansion, it does not look really Christmassy?  Doe sit have the little light up wreaths?  I have a Haunted Mansion from 5-6 years ago, from the catalog, that looks alot like this one.  Not exactly though.




No, it doesn't have any Christmas decoration.  I highly doubt that it is even the same collection since it didn't even come in the same style box.  I am not sure why the people that work there say that it is the same stuff.


----------



## edhi

I'm setting up my village as we speak.  Hopefully, I'll get some pics of the village as well as individual pics out this week.


----------



## doombuggy

Disney*Dreamer said:


> No, it doesn't have any Christmas decoration.  I highly doubt that it is even the same collection since it didn't even come in the same style box.  I am not sure why the people that work there say that it is the same stuff.



The Haunted Mansion *IS* part of the Disney Village set.  I am pretty sure I posted a photo of it earlier in this thread.  I purchased mine in August, when we first got the shipment.  My box is the same silver card board box that the other pieces come in.  The boxes were recently changed, perhaps this is what you are referring to.

Pat McDuck, no it does not have any christmas theme to it.  It has some pumpkins and it does light up.  I do not have any of the other pieces, just this one.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

doombuggy said:


> The Haunted Mansion *IS* part of the Disney Village set.  I am pretty sure I posted a photo of it earlier in this thread.  I purchased mine in August, when we first got the shipment.  My box is the same silver card board box that the other pieces come in.  The boxes were recently changed, perhaps this is what you are referring to.
> 
> Pat McDuck, no it does not have any christmas theme to it.  It has some pumpkins and it does light up.  I do not have any of the other pieces, just this one.



Well, mine came in a plain old white cardboard box, nothing special, just something like what you would ship something in.  I still have doubts that it is the same collection. The collection is a Christmas collection, this was not Christmas decorated.  I am not trying to argue, I just don't consider it the same as the Christmas village.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Has anyone seen the PeterPan ship and the Sleeping Beauty Castle that is on Ebay?  Is it the same collection?


----------



## edhi

Okay, stupid question.  I've never posted a picture before.  How do I do that?

Ed


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

edhi said:


> Okay, stupid question.  I've never posted a picture before.  How do I do that?
> 
> Ed



You can upload your pics to photobucket or a similar service and then copy and paste the img code here.


----------



## edhi

Okay, here are some pics of my village.  I'll try to get some closeups of the actual Disney Village pieces next.

Ed


----------



## lindybug

WOW!  Ed, that is amazing.


----------



## doombuggy

What a great set up!  I have that HM piece form the catalog as well.  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Wow!!! That is amazing!  Now mine on the shelves of a bookcase don't look so good  .  lol  Beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## Disney Brat

That was stunning!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Wow Ed I love your display!!!  When you post the pics of the individual pieces if it's not too much trouble can you also let us know what collection it comes from such as Dept 56, disney park exclusive, disneyshopping/catalog etc.  that would really help to know for those of us who are looking for them on ebay etc.


----------



## edhi

Many thanks for all the kind words.  

I will post individual pics but I will have better ones after I break it all down in Jan.  The first ones I post will be the actual Disney Village collection.  Some of them are from WDW and some are from DL.  As you can see, I am not all that particular as far as keeping the integrity of a particular set.  I am just trying to capture a look-and-feel of the parks in order to add the Disney magic to our holidays.

I even have some hand made pieces such as the TWA rocket which is an old Glencoe kit and Space Mountain which I built myself out of plastic sheet.  Next up for homemade pieces will be Small World and Matterhorn (Probably get done in the next 25 years or so; been talking about them for years already and my girls don't believe me anymore).  The Matterhorn will be a half piece like Space Mountain to go up against the post and a 3D flat version of the facade of Small World for another side of the post.

I saw a flat fireworks display several years ago with some set (Dept 56?) that I didn't get and am kicking myself now.

Ed


----------



## phisigprincess

Ed, that's fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of the individual Disney Village pieces.


----------



## lpizzuro123

That is just wonderful.  You have given me inspiration to do this.  Where did you get the boats - they are just beautiful.

Linda


----------



## kgilchri

Wow Ed, that looks so gorgeous! I love it!!!


----------



## edhi

Finally!  Here are some pics of the individual pieces.  This first batch is from the Disney Village collection.  Some are from WDW and some from DL.

First up, the train station from WDW:
















These all have characters associated with them.  The train station has Mickey standing in the back.


----------



## doombuggy

edhi ~ a guest was in our shop yesterday asking about the Haunted Mansion from the Disney Village set (which we are still out of) and I told him about your set up.  Great work!


----------



## edhi

Here is the Emporium.  The character on this piece is Minnie carrying a load of packages.


----------



## edhi

lpizzuro123 said:


> That is just wonderful.  You have given me inspiration to do this.  Where did you get the boats - they are just beautiful.
> 
> Linda



The river boat actually came from Lowes.  It has fairly low quality standards but is a good stand-in for the Disney boats.  It is actually named the River Belle.  

The Captain Hook ship is a Disney piece but not in the Village collection.


----------



## edhi

doombuggy said:


> edhi ~ a guest was in our shop yesterday asking about the Haunted Mansion from the Disney Village set (which we are still out of) and I told him about your set up.  Great work!



Many thanks!

Yep, I was told they wouldn't get any more in until January.  I'll be at the World in April and hope I can get one then.


----------



## edhi

Here is Casey's Corner which has Goofy as a character pushing a hot dog cart.


----------



## edhi

Next up is City Hall with Jiminy Cricket out front.


----------



## edhi

Main Street Cinema with Donald and Daisy out front.


----------



## edhi

The Fire Station which is covered with Dalmations.


----------



## edhi

Finally, the last of my Disney Village pieces (with the exception of the DL Castle - I swap out every other year).  The WDW Castle with the character of Tink floating on a wire.  The Mickey and Minnie in front is from the Dept. 56 set.  The Friends statue is an ornament on a modified fountain piece from somewhere.


----------



## lpizzuro123

I just love the way you do this.  You have given me inspiration to set up something like this - on a much smaller scale, until I am able to get more pieces.  I just saw the Partners Statue at WOD in NYC - should have bought it - I could use it for this.  We are heading back to the city this Sunday so if I get a chance I will pick it up.

Linda


----------



## edhi

Many thanks!  I try to find anything I can to add a 'look and feel' of Disney to my setup.  I suppose purists would be appalled but the Disney Village and Dept. 56 pieces are only the starting point for me.  Now, if Disney will build me a real river boat, a real space mountain, etc., I can let those non-Disney pieces go.

Ed


----------



## LSkinner

I have a complete Walt Disney World (Main Street) Village that I purchased around 1986.  Each piece is ceramic and all pieces light up.  It starts in the front with the Disney Railroad and ends at the other end of town at Cinderellas Castle.  It has every store/building replicated that was on Main Street at the time.  In addition it has about 6-8 figurines to stand in the street and it has a Christmas Tree to place at Christmas.  It has a roll out plastic sheet to go under it with the street outlined on it and curved at the corners as the buildings do.  It had a train to go around the whole village, but I am not sure if I still have that.  The original cost of the whole set was between $400-500 in 1986.  Does anyone have any idea what it is worth or does anyone have a set?  It is all in MINT condition.


----------



## lpizzuro123

The building were white or cream in color and ceramic with blue accents.  I saw them on ebay before Christmas - some were being sold in sets and some individually.  I can't remember the price off hand.  I will check on ebay and see if there are any more listed.

Linda


----------



## LSkinner

Yes, it was sold from Sears.  Thank you for your rapid response!

Linda


----------



## LSkinner

However, each building is the color that they are.  It is not white/blue.  Some are brick, some siding, whatever they are on Mainstreet.  They also are not decorated with snow or anything, so you can leave it up all year and just remmove the Christmas Tree.

Linda


----------



## GrammyJudy

WOW I have the original Dept 56 village but did not know about this. Do you know if they are the same scale as the Dept 56 so they could be used together


----------



## consultant

How expensive and big are these things?  They look pretty cheesy compared to all the Olszewski miniatures that have come out.  I imagine they are much cheaper though, or would hope so!


----------



## edhi

They are certainly not Olszewski's, in either realism or price.  These pieces run around $40 - $70 and are quite good for a Christmas village.  The old Dept. 56 pieces are more of a 'look and feel' and, in the case of the castle, I found them very disappointing.  They do fit nicely with the 56 pieces which I now use as more of a 'filler' until more Village pieces are released.  I once thought about using the monorail toys but they are way too big and are very much toys. 

Ed


----------



## wonderlandaddict

Does anyone know where I could find Caseys Corner? Thanks!


----------



## doombuggy

Probably on Ebay, as that piece was discontinued.


----------



## edhi

Does anyone know (Doombuggy?) if the WDW Haunted Mansion is still available?  I was going to get it when we went in April and we didn't make it to Downtown Disney.  Now, I call the Christmas store at DTD and they said they are sold out and no more are expected.

Its not my favorite piece but I really wanted it!


----------



## wdwnomad

It looks like they added a couple of pieces to a Christmas Village.  I was reading Jack Spence's blog over at allearsnet and he was in the Christmas shop in DTD.  He put pictures up of two new castles.  I am not really sure how they fit into the Main Street USA theme though.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

wdwnomad said:


> It looks like they added a couple of pieces to a Christmas Village.  I was reading Jack Spence's blog over at allearsnet and he was in the Christmas shop in DTD.  He put pictures up of two new castles.  I am not really sure how they fit into the Main Street USA theme though.




Care to post a link?


----------



## wdwnomad

Disney*Dreamer said:


> Care to post a link?



Here you go....

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jacks...ht_days_of_christmas_and_little_bit_more.html


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

Thanks, I agree, I don't see how they fit with the other ones.  Though I do like the second one, but wouldn't put it with the others.


----------



## StitchBride

Thanks for the link....I thought I was the only one looking for Christmas stuff in September  I agree, I don't see how they go with the set....maybe they'll come out with another piece closer to Christmas (or re-release Casey's Corner....prety prety please  )


----------



## wdwnomad

StitchBride said:


> Thanks for the link....I thought I was the only one looking for Christmas stuff in September  I agree, I don't see how they go with the set....maybe they'll come out with another piece closer to Christmas (or re-release Casey's Corner....prety prety please  )



I would love for them to re-release Casey's Corner.  That and City Hall are the only two pieces I need to finish the set.  If they don't re-release it I am going to have to decide whether to either not complete the set or shell out some serious dough on eBay.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

wdwnomad said:


> I would love for them to re-release Casey's Corner.  That and City Hall are the only two pieces I need to finish the set.  If they don't re-release it I am going to have to decide whether to either not complete the set or shell out some serious dough on eBay.



Ditto, those are the only 2 I need also.  I really don't want to pay the prices on Ebay.  Eek!


----------



## Micca

Bumping this up repeating the request for info on the HM piece.


----------



## StitchBride

Disney*Dreamer said:


> Ditto, those are the only 2 I need also.  I really don't want to pay the prices on Ebay.  Eek!



Casey's Corner is the only one I need and so seldom comes up in mint condition....but now I know who my fellow bidders are


----------



## wdwnomad

StitchBride said:


> Casey's Corner is the only one I need and so seldom comes up in mint condition....but now I know who my fellow bidders are



No wonder the prices go so high for Casey's.....  I will let everyone know when one pops up on ebay after I win the auction.


----------



## edhi

Micca said:


> Bumping this up repeating the request for info on the HM piece.



I believe that piece is no longer available.   :<


----------



## pugga04

wow what a collection!!!!! AWSOME
I am looking for the paper or plastic version of all of those, I have the train station in paper, but having trouble with the others. Anybody have any ideas of where to get them? (paper models)
thanks


----------



## jobro912

We just got back from the World last Tuesday...We need Haunted Mansion and Town Hall...Word we got while down is that entire series is discontinured


----------



## StitchBride

While we were at DTD this weekend I asked about the set and if it miiiiiggght make a reappearance and was told "We switched vendors on that merchandise so we don't know if after the switch, they might have new pieces or re-issue old ones" sooo now I have a glimmer of unreasonable hope


----------



## sy1203

Just ordered the Cinema and confirmed they still have 

Castle - $60.00
Fire Station - $55.00
Emporium - $60.00
Cinema - $60.00

Shipping for the Cinema came to $14.95 thru UPS Ground.

Call 407-363-6200

Be aware I had ordered the Cinema last year from an Ebay store and it is not the same. The building looks the same but the lights do not change like the ones I had previously ordered thru Disney Catalog/WDW Merchandise. 

I still need City Hall(which will be tough) and the Haunted Mansion. They may get more Haunted Mansions so I will have to check back. Also the person i spoke with said there is no idication these buildings are discontinued.

Hope this helps others trying to get the complete set like me.


----------



## leelee9878

I purchased City Hall on ebay last year for about $150, a lot more than what I paid for the other pieces (especially being as I am a cast member and got a discount), however I am extremely pleased with my decision. I did not buy Haunted Mansion last year because I felt that it just didnt fit in with the others, but now I regret it. 

I am still looking for City Hall...hoping one pops up this Christmas...I feel like this is the hardest to find...I honestly didnt believe that it ever even existed until I saw a picture of it in this thread because that is how hard it has been for me to find.


----------



## sy1203

I look everyday and nothing. I am starting to doubt they even exist. What did they make only 10 of these? Seems I will never have a complete set.


----------



## SueEllen

So at least I know who all I am bidding against any time I see Casey's Corner on Ebay. 
It's the only piece I didn't get as well.  Every time I tried it was sold out and when they would get more in it would sell out before I could get one.  

I have all of the other pieces set up and displayed.  I bought the Haunted Mansion last year, but haven't put it out with my set (with the pumpkins and such it just doesn't quite fit.)

I don't care for the new pieces.  they definitely don't go with the old set, and I'm not sure I like them.  

Sue Ellen


----------



## sy1203

Hello Disney Village Collectors, 

I am creating a Christmas Disney Main Street Village. I have most of the buildings and the HO Walt Disney World RR Train and Monorail.

I'm trying to duplicate a miniature Walt Disney World Main Street. Does anyone know the scale of these buildings? 

Example: Lamp posts, planters, benches, garbage cans, cobblestone roads and sidewalks and so on. 

I have been reading village display tips from Department 56, dollhouse miniatures and various model train websites looking for anything that resembles Disney. Also landscaping material for the trees and shrubs. 

Has anyone tried this and if so any information or advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Stacy


----------



## pugga04

Need Scale Size for Disney Village Buildings 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Disney Village Collectors, 

I am creating a Christmas Disney Main Street Village. I have most of the buildings and the HO Walt Disney World RR Train and Monorail.

I'm trying to duplicate a miniature Walt Disney World Main Street. Does anyone know the scale of these buildings? 

Example: Lamp posts, planters, benches, garbage cans, cobblestone roads and sidewalks and so on. 

I have been reading village display tips from Department 56, dollhouse miniatures and various model train websites looking for anything that resembles Disney. Also landscaping material for the trees and shrubs. 

Has anyone tried this and if so any information or advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Stacy



*I second this, any info would be great!
thanks*


----------



## edhi

I just use the standard Dept. 56 size stuff.  Lowes has a great selection of lamp posts, benches, shrubs, trees, etc.  

Ed


----------



## mnra

does anyone know if the haunted mansion for the christmas village is suppose to light up 
thanks


----------



## sy1203

Call 407-363-6200 WDW Merchandise. 

I'm not sure if it lights up. I think it would like the other buildings.

Last I checked they said they would be getting more Haunted Mansions sometime in December.


----------



## edhi

They are in now.  I just ordered one.  They went up in price a little though.  New vendor.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Can someone post a photo of the HM?  I have one from years ago, from the Disney catalog.  It lights up, but is not decorated with wreaths like all the other pieces.  I think it is the DL HM actually.

I have both City Hall and Casey's Corner.     I keep the whole set up all year in my ding room hutch.  I won't take the buildings out, I don't want them touched (and broken)!

Nevermind, saw photo on Ebay  item 120348939012  

I WANT IT!


----------



## StitchBride

We were at Disney this weekend and both the Days of Christmas Store and the Christmas Shoppe in MK had the Haunted Mansion.  They ALSO had a new castle that comes in the same silver box as the old one, but clearly from a new company.  It was similar in design, but did seem a bit shorter.  The turrets were a darker blue and there is no Tinker Bell on it, but it is clearly meant to go with the set.  And nope, didn't get a picture confused3 got all distracted by the ornament sale) 

HOWEVER, I did ask if there were more pieces coming and both cast members at the different locations had the same answer, probably sometime later this month!


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

StitchBride said:


> We were at Disney this weekend and both the Days of Christmas Store and the Christmas Shoppe in MK had the Haunted Mansion.



Was the HM the same version as before? I didn't know if they brought out a newer version that matches the other new pieces that are out.


----------



## StitchBride

WDWRocksMySocks said:


> Was the HM the same version as before? I didn't know if they brought out a newer version that matches the other new pieces that are out.



No idea.  It looked the same to me, but I never bought it so I wouldn't notice any subtle differences


----------



## MahaloPoly

I too saw the Disney Village Haunted Mansion at the MK Christmas shop, last Friday 12/12. There were two of them on a shelf. When I went back the next afternoon, they were sold out. 

I then went to Downtown to look for it and inquired at World of Disney... the very knowledgeable guy at the info desk knew the item and directed me to either Art of Disney or Days of Christmas...

I asked at Art of Disney and they did not carry them. I looked around Days of Christmas once, but did not speak to anyone, and when I went back there a second time to ask, there was a LONG line of people waiting to be let into the store by Security. The store was packed due to a 50% off sale.

I gave up on the endeavor and instead bought it on eBay when I got home. I am posting all this in case it might help someone else who is searching for the Haunted Mansion right now.

I forgot to add some other details. The Disney Village Haunted Mansion is definitely the WDW mansion, not the Disneyland one. It has one hitchhiking ghost figure on one side of the building, and trees and jack 'o' lanterns on the other side. There is nothing "Christmassy" about it as far as I could tell. It does light up.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I called WDW mail order early today, and the Haunted Mansion from the Christmas Village is SOLD OUT.  At least she did not say it is discontinued.  

I will keep trying, I would be happy to get it in Jan, Feb, whenever.


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

My mom is at WDW right now, and she just got me the HM! I'm so excited. I was told back in October it was retired. It was $89. She purchased it at Days of Christmas in DTD just this afternoon (12/16/08). My sister said they had a ton on hand.

Thanks StitchBride for the heads up!!! 



PatMcDuck said:


> I called WDW mail order early today, and the Haunted Mansion from the Christmas Village is SOLD OUT.  At least she did not say it is discontinued.
> 
> I will keep trying, I would be happy to get it in Jan, Feb, whenever.



You might try calling back today. I just spoke to someone this afternoon and they said Days of Christmas was the only store that had them in stock.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I will call tomorrow, THANKS!  Just got home it is too late now......

Edit:  Got mine today, ordered at 9am!  Yay!


----------



## Micca

DD picked one up yesterday at DTD.  She said there were dozens of them stacked up in the store.


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

PatMcDuck said:


> I will call tomorrow, THANKS!  Just got home it is too late now......
> 
> Edit:  Got mine today, ordered at 9am!  Yay!



Woo hoo! So glad you got one.


----------



## edhi

I finally got my WDW HM.  I've got everything else (I think.)  Anyone know anything about any new pieces coming out?

What pieces would you like to see?

Ed


----------



## Micca

Cool deal Edhi.  Dunno what else I'd like to see--maybe the Tiki Room building?


----------



## edhi

I asked and didn't tell.  

I'd kind of like to see the train station from DL.  Or did this come out at one time and I missed it?  

The arcade would be kind of cool - a nice companion for the movie theater.

Pirates would be neat - either park.

Ed


----------



## edhi

Any news on new pieces?  Or have these all been discontinued?

I was in Disneyland a couple of weeks ago and couldn't even find the Christmas store.  I know I should keep up with this better but I just don't think that much about it in June.  I even asked a CM where the Christmas store was and she couldn't tell me.


----------



## Micca

I baven't been to DLR enough times to picture the location of the Xmas store there.  At WDW there's one in MK, the HUGE one in DTD, and there's one at DHS(though I'm thinking that one may be seasonal?)

If they are going to have some new items for this year I think we'll be seeing them soon.


----------



## doombuggy

edhi said:


> Any news on new pieces?  Or have these all been discontinued?
> 
> I was in Disneyland a couple of weeks ago and couldn't even find the Christmas store.  I know I should keep up with this better but I just don't think that much about it in June.  I even asked a CM where the Christmas store was and she couldn't tell me.




it is my understanding that they only have one during the holiday season.  That is what I heard, as I have never been there later than the beginning of October.  There is a store that is open year round in New Orleans Sq, but it's mostly Christopher Radko and is VERY tiny.


----------



## doombuggy

Micca said:


> If they are going to have some new items for this year I think we'll be seeing them soon.



late August or early September, would be my best guess.
The last new Disney Village piece to come out was the Haunted Mansion in 2006.  The castle was released last year in the lodge line (Mickey & Minnie's Tree Farm) and in the Victorian line (it looks like white ware with some burgandy and gold trim).


----------



## wdwnomad

On Disney Shopping they have Cinderella's Castle for $84.95.  Here is the link:

http://www.disneystore.com/hearth-h...sort-winter-castle-miniature/p/1253924/14347/

Looks like it isn't in stock but maybe it might come back.

This castle looks like it has a different lighting scheme to it.  The one I have the trees and wreaves change colors like Christmas lights.  This one looks like the castle lights up like at the park.


----------



## doombuggy

wdwnomad said:


> On Disney Shopping they have Cinderella's Castle for $84.95.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/hearth-h...sort-winter-castle-miniature/p/1253924/14347/
> 
> Looks like it isn't in stock but maybe it might come back.
> 
> This castle looks like it has a different lighting scheme to it.  The one I have the trees and wreaves change colors like Christmas lights.  This one looks like the castle lights up like at the park.



this is the castle from the new vendor.  I like it better b/c it has "flood lights" that shine (or rather light up) the castle, as opposed to the last one that you described (with Tink on the spire).


----------



## cpdwiz

Post pics if you can folks!


----------



## erba

I love the village. I think we are going to take the plunge and buy some pieces this year.


----------



## FaithfulPastor

I am searching for the City Hall with Jiminey Cricket of the Christmas Village.  But not the Department 56 version.

I'd appreciate any leads you can provide on one of these that is for sale.  I lost an auction over a year ago and have not seen one since.

If I find one that I can wrap and put under the tree for my bride, well... move over Santa.  

Thanks
FP


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

FaithfulPastor said:


> I am searching for the City Hall with Jiminey Cricket of the Christmas Village.  But not the Department 56 version.  I'd appreciate any leads you can provide on one of these that is for sale.  I lost an auction over a year ago and have not seen one since.  If I find one that I can wrap and put under the tree for my bride, well... move over Santa.    Thanks FP




I have never seen that one. And here I thought all I needed was Casey's Corner.


----------



## PatMcDuck

My friend and I each sold one of these last year....  

So I would start watching Ebay for the next 8-10 weeks.  Most people selling holiday items wait until October to list them.

I sold one each of the entire collection last year, except the castle, because I can't find the stupid adaptor for it.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

PatMcDuck said:


> My friend and I each sold one of these last year....  So I would start watching Ebay for the next 8-10 weeks.  Most people selling holiday items wait until October to list them.  I sold one each of the entire collection last year, except the castle, because I can't find the stupid adaptor for it.



Can you tell me each piece so I can see what I need?  I have: castle, train station, fire station, movie theater, haunted mansion, and emporium


----------



## PatMcDuck

Disney*Dreamer said:


> Can you tell me each piece so I can see what I need?  I have: castle, train station, fire station, movie theater, haunted mansion, and emporium




I think the only others are City Hall (Jiminey Cricket) and Casey's (Goofy).  I can't remember what they all sold for, I had one of each.  They all sold for $200 or so, and a couple sold for way more.  I loved them, but never displayed them, I was worried my special needs son would try to touch them, and snap a piece off.


----------



## Disney*Dreamer

PatMcDuck said:


> I think the only others are City Hall (Jiminey Cricket) and Casey's (Goofy).  I can't remember what they all sold for, I had one of each.  They all sold for $200 or so, and a couple sold for way more.  I loved them, but never displayed them, I was worried my special needs son would try to touch them, and snap a piece off.



Mine are out permanently. We snapped tinker bell  off the castle. Oops


----------



## jsrowdon

Looks like sears has a lot of their Disney Dept 56 items at 70% off. Most of what they have is figurines which I dont care that much about but they do have the Toy Shop and Water Tower for the 70% off.


----------

